# Schede nvidia

## bsolar

Qualcuno sa dove posso trovare una lista delle opzioni disponibili per configurare le schede nvidia?

----------

## bsolar

Trovato qui  :Embarassed: 

cmq se qualcuno puo darmi qualche consiglio su come farla andare ottimamente senza problemi (non ho grandissima esperienza con le nvidia gia il fatto che non usano DRI...).

----------

## maur8

Si infatti guarda la guida nvidia, appendice d

----------

## enx89

Se lanci xf86cfg e salvi la configurazione che hai dato, nel file di configurazione XF86Config ci sono una sfilza di opzioni gia pronte per essere usate! Comunque controlla con la guida di Nvidia. Tutto questo lo devi fare dopo aver installato i driver nvidia.

Ciao ENx

----------

## d3vah

Come si protrebbe fare a sapere se si è attivato qualche tipo di accellerazione 3d? Ho messo un po di impostazioni ma volevo vedere se si erano attivate funzioni tipo acc 3d ecc.... 

tnx

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> (non ho grandissima esperienza con le nvidia gia il fatto che non usano DRI...).

 

E' vero, non usano dri. Ma il  merito che hanno e' che sono le uniche schede il cui produttore fa dei driver... TI PARE POCO!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   (non ho grandissima esperienza con le nvidia gia il fatto che non usano DRI...). 
> 
> E' vero, non usano dri. Ma il  merito che hanno e' che sono le uniche schede il cui produttore fa dei driver... TI PARE POCO!!!! 

 

Infatti ho emerso nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx e va da paura... instabilità a parte, ma non mi aspettavo tutto liscio "out of the box" e sono pronto a rintracciare il problema come un avvoltoio rintraccia una carcassa nel deserto...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## l0rdt

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Infatti ho emerso nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx e va da paura... instabilità a parte, ma non mi aspettavo tutto liscio "out of the box" e sono pronto a rintracciare il problema come un avvoltoio rintraccia una carcassa nel deserto... 

 

Occhio solo con i kernel 2.5.6x : non ci vanno molto d'accordo nonostante le varie patch  :Wink: 

----------

## enx89

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Come si protrebbe fare a sapere se si è attivato qualche tipo di accellerazione 3d? Ho messo un po di impostazioni ma volevo vedere se si erano attivate funzioni tipo acc 3d ecc.... 
> 
> tnx

 

prova con

```
glxinfo
```

Come ultima spiaggia installa tuxracer, se va bene vuol dire che l'accelerazione hw funziona!!

Hai anche l'uscita TV?

----------

## blaze_

io ho guardato l'NVIDIA troubleshooting howto su gentoo.org e mi ha 

risolto ogni problema :)

----------

